# Interesting Chart showing energy use for planes, cars, etc.



## webbie (May 19, 2006)

A chart showing the total MPG of various transportation modes

Of special note is that airplanes can be as efficient as cars! 

Big cruise ships are very poor according to the text (they are not on chart).

Commuter trains are very good, but I suppose Buses (when full) are probably better than any of these.


----------

